# Sind die Frösche tot?



## Kim (23. Jan. 2009)

Hallo, ich bin "unbeabsichtigt" zu einem Teich gekommen und neu hier im Forum. 
Ich habe vorhin gesehen, dass die zwei __ Frösche bzw __ Kröten in meinem Teich immernoch erstarrt sind. Die Augen sind seltsam weiss?! Sind sie tot, oder in der Winterstarre?
Ich würde mich um ein paar schnelle Antworten freuen
LG


----------



## Christine (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sind die  Frösche tot?*

Hallo Kim,

willkommen bei uns - wenn auch aus traurigem Anlaß. 

Diese Frösche dürften tot sein. Hol sie raus, bevor sie anfangen aufzublähen und aufzuplatzen.


----------



## Kim (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sind die  Frösche tot?*

Hallo Christine,
vielen Dank, für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich hatte zwar gehofft, dass das mit den weißen Augen zu der Winterstarre dazu gehört, aber gedacht habe ich es mir trotzdem schon:-(
... Dann werde ich nun wohl zwei kleine Frosch-Begräbnisse einleiten...
Gruß, Kim


----------



## karsten. (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Sind die  Frösche tot?*

http://www.froschnetz.ch/archive/2002/01/27/froschsterben

mfg


----------

